# old style Taurus pt 92afs hammer problem



## john5018 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a old style Taurus pt 92 afs(no rail or key safety)and am having problems with the hammer coming back to half cocked position after firing. It also does it after racking the slide manually.I removed the slide and pushed forward on the hammer and it went forward,then did it again while pushing on the sear and it would not go forward.is this a sear spring issue or does the sear need attention too?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably, the hammer's sear notch is chipped or broken.

It is also possible that the sear itself is damaged.

This is a job for a good gunsmith.
You could detail-strip the gun, examine the appropriate parts, and replace whatever looks broken.
But a good gunsmith can also fit the sear-and-hammer interface, which will give you a better trigger weight and let-off.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taurus parts are also hard to get. Taurus wants you to send the gun in and won't sell parts loose, from what I have read posted by others.... Be aware of that. 

I believe a Beretta 92 hammer should work. I do not know if the sear is the same, but it probably is.


----------



## john5018 (Jan 20, 2014)

cool. thanks for the info guys!


----------

